# Grey ink on Black Shirt



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

Just wanted to see if anyone has any pointers for printing grey on a black shirt. It would be part of the design with some orange lettering. 

White base with grey on top?

Is there a way to make it visible. Make it POP?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd try to use the grey for the base especially if it's light grey.


----------



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Platform Ind (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, use the gray as your base.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Use the gray as your base and mix it with opaque white and black to the shade you want. You can add some blue to make a cooler gray or some red to make a warmer shade.


----------

